# Just a little humor



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A real woman is a man's best friend. She will never stand him up and never let him down.

She will reassure him when he feels insecure and comfort him after a bad day.

She will inspire him to do things he never thought he could do; to live without fear and forget regret.

She will enable him to express his deepest emotions and give in to his most intimate desires.

She will make sure he always feels as though he's the most
handsome man in the room and will enable him to be the most confident, sexy, seductive and invincible guy around.

No wait... I'm sorry.... I'm thinking of beer.

It's beer that does all that...

Never mind the above message.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay, so there are 10 fish. 2 die, 5 drown, 1 gets trapped in the filter, how many left?

stop counting you idiot. fish cant drown.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

thxs for that young i was tryin to do the goesintas but im on pain pills and had 15 fish dead


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Roughneck, sounds like lunch!! Are you OK?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

had 9 teeth pulled and implants put in today, but they gave me some really good pain pills so im feelin tingly all over







, my mouth and lips are huge look like Bubba Gump off forest gump


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you look that way(not that theres anything wrong with it) I can't even imagine how big they must be after all that dental work.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He knows I'm kidding right Roughneck??


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> He knows I'm kidding right Roughneck??


Oh heck yea young it is all funny to me cause right now im in the clouds flyin around dont know how ill feel in a couple of days but im just all smiles now The pain pills are taking all the pain away


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Watch out for ducks!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Oh heck yea young it is all funny to me cause right now im in the clouds flyin around dont know how ill feel in a couple of days but im just all smiles now The pain pills are taking all the pain away


 Sounds like you need to put some Iron Butterfly on and lay back. HA!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Iron Butterfly ??? Boy you really date yourself with that remark.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Iron Butterfly ??? Boy you really date yourself with that remark.


 Knew I'd get a remark from you on that one!! HA


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd hate to admit I also owned their vinyl and 8-tracks if I didn't have so much fun in those days.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'd hate to admit I also owned their vinyl and 8-tracks if I didn't have so much fun in those days.


 I'm sure you can come up with a few stories from those days, AYE!! What year of VW Van did you have.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey---the "OUCH" was for RoughNeck's pain, not the comment you made youngdon. Heck---we know your always pick'in on somebody.lol.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Did it have the flower power painted on the side:roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My first daily driver was a VW bug. It was a hand me down from my older brother. I did several years later own a van, though not a VW. It did have all the _necessary_ equiptment though. No flower power either. I did attend a few of those weekend outdor concerts though. No ponytail but I could have. Little Kings creme ale.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> My first daily driver was a VW bug. It was a hand me down from my older brother. I did several years later own a van, though not a VW. It did have all the _necessary_ equiptment though. No flower power either. I did attend a few of those weekend outdor concerts though. No ponytail but I could have. Little Kings creme ale.


 Weekend outdoor concerts-- creme ale-- stabilizers on the van-- Gotta love it!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Sounds like you need to put some Iron Butterfly on and lay back. HA!!!


Ok i have to ask who or what is Iron Butterfly ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Ok i have to ask who or what is Iron Butterfly ?


 Was a rock band from the 60's I think, YD could probably help out there!!!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL maybe i can ask my grandfather







he might know them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

got google ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Steppinwolf?? Led zeppelin??


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> got google ??


 they had that song ( in-A-gadda-da-vida ) wow thats a good song liked it


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Steppinwolf?? Led zeppelin??


 Now your talking!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he's just got google and pain killers.







What do you think Rick ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think he's just got google and pain killers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats so funny, I'm sure a black light would clear things up!!!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think he's just got google and pain killers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thought you had to be on something to listen to that old school rock


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Thought you had to be on something to listen to that old school rock


 I think the pain killers will fit in nicely!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think you HAVE to be on something to listen to it. But yes Rick I agree!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Little Kings cream ale.....I remember those all to well. Made a few foolish choices while they were making thier way out of the cooler.

lets see...Black Sabeth, Iron Maiden, Jeffro tull ( spellings ? ), and oh...Yes ( my favorite ), Jefferson starship...aka Jefferson Airplane. They were often on the 8 track or turn table.

It seems like just last week.


----------

